# Cities & Urban Life In south Africa



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice pics!
i don't know but somehow joburg looks a little bit like melbourne pic number 5


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

juan.83 said:


> Nice pics!
> i don't know but somehow joburg looks a little bit like melbourne pic number 5


Thanks @juan.83 , thats right , i think joburg have a nice skyscrapers ..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos form South Africa :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Durban*

Durban 25/11/11 Golden Mile by _YattaCat_, on Flickr


Durban 25/11/11 Umhlanga lighthouse by _YattaCat_, on Flickr


Durban by jeggerjay, on Flickr


Durban Beachfront by Ihsaan Adams | Photography ©, on Flickr


Moses Mabhida Stadium from Durban Beachfront Pier by Ihsaan Adams | Photography ©, on Flickr


BS - Before Sunrise by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Construction Work by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Durban by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


Durban by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


Durban Highrise Apartments by Ihsaan Adams | Photography ©, on Flickr


Football stadium by Lyle Skipage, on Flickr


Beverly Hills Hotel Umhlanga by Ihsaan Adams | Photography ©, on Flickr


Umdloti by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Badsha Peer Mazaar in Riverside by Ihsaan Adams | Photography ©, on Flickr


Southern Life Building, Durban by Ihsaan Adams | Photography ©, on Flickr


Durban City Hall by Ihsaan Adams | Photography ©, on Flickr


Surfer & Moses Mabhida Stadium by Chris Bloom, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Port Elizabeth *

Port Elizabeth by Peter Leigh50, on Flickr


The Town Hall by max_thinks_sees, on Flickr


Queen Vic by FireflyAfrica, on Flickr


Port Elizabeth by Melissa_bel, on Flickr


City Hall reflextion by FireflyAfrica, on Flickr


Port Elizabeth by flowcomm, on Flickr


Port Elizabeth by flowcomm, on Flickr


Port Elizabeth awakens by frankithms, on Flickr


Colourful Offices in Central by ihs44n, on Flickr


PORT ELIZABETH Nelson Mandela by prismatico, on Flickr


2010 FIFA World Cup - Nelson Mandela Bay Stadium - Port Elizabeth, South Africa by South African Tourism, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Cape town*


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr
​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Cape town City*

Cape Town from Table Mt by [email protected], on Flickr


Cape Town - Tilt Shift by Orphan Ion, on Flickr


Ia02#Kapstadt 06-1994 by H-Dur, on Flickr


The Westin Cape Town—Exterior by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Cape Town Stadium by Nomadic Saffa, on Flickr


The Westin Cape Town—Exterior by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


The Westin Cape Town—Westin Executive Club by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


City Sightseeing bus, Sea Point by flowcomm, on Flickr


Same Time by Mr Baggins, on Flickr


Beneath the Muizenberg Mountains by Jim Boud, on Flickr


Line of beach houses by flowcomm, on Flickr


Brights on White by Nadine Swart, on Flickr


Colorful Bo-Kaap in Cape Town by [email protected], on Flickr


DSC_0412 by NormalZen, on Flickr


DSC_0309 by NormalZen, on Flickr


DSC_0258 by NormalZen, on Flickr


DSC_0416 by NormalZen, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Johannesburg *


Johannesburg from the air by aki702, on Flickr


Johannesburg by austinevan, on Flickr


Johannesburg 1 by Xevi V, on Flickr


jozi city by AJAY B2010, on Flickr


Johannesburg (6) by pelangio957, on Flickr


The Great Hall by The E.N.D, on Flickr


United Colours of Newtown by Mr Baggins, on Flickr


XNS High court 005 by nigel.sibanda, on Flickr


Germany Ghana 1-0 by George M. Groutas, on Flickr


Argentina v Mexico by StewieD, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Johannesburg *


Johannesburg at night by donald brotherston, on Flickr


Johannesburg (21) by pelangio957, on Flickr


Johannesburg (40) by pelangio957, on Flickr


Johannesburg (6) by pelangio957, on Flickr


Johannesburg (22) by pelangio957, on Flickr


Johannesburg (26) by pelangio957, on Flickr


Johannesburg (31) by pelangio957, on Flickr


Johannesburg (8) by pelangio957, on Flickr


Johannesburg (30) by pelangio957, on Flickr


We Still Run This City by Mr Baggins, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Durban*

DURBAN 1 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


DURBAN 7 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


DURBAN 6 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Durban by wbayer.com, on Flickr


Durban Stadium by VINNY6, on Flickr


Durban promenade by salpics2007, on Flickr


DURBAN 36 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


DURBAN 40 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


DURBAN 26 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr


Durban from the 9th by kriscip, on Flickr


South Africa - Durban by cdngrlnaomi, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Durban*


Durban Before Dawn by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Moses Mabhida Before Sunrise by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


BS - Before Sunrise by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


BS - Before Sunrise by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


View From The Embassy by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Moses Mabhida By Night by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Durban In The Moonlight by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Durban South Beach by chothia, on Flickr


Just in time  by _YattaCat_, on Flickr


Lava Flow by Chris Bloom, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Durban*


Cruising Down Smith Street by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


The Condensed Smith Street by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Two's A Crowd by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


DSC09392 by Adamina, on Flickr


south africa 2010 - durban by icedsoul photography .:teymur madjderey, on Flickr


City Hall by aircarlosSG, on Flickr


Absa Stadium - Durban by _YattaCat_, on Flickr


Stadium - Durban by _YattaCat_, on Flickr


Brasil 0x0 Portugal by mardruck, on Flickr


Durban From The Viewing Platform by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Durban From The Viewing Platform by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Kings Park Stadium by Chris Bloom, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Surfing on Durban Beach*


leaning in by Lyle Skipage, on Flickr


Getting some sick air by Lyle Skipage, on Flickr


Flying by Lyle Skipage, on Flickr


Jamming by Lyle Skipage, on Flickr


quick moving by Lyle Skipage, on Flickr


air by Lyle Skipage, on Flickr


hectic air by Lyle Skipage, on Flickr


Surfing by Lyle Skipage, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Life in Durban *

The Joy Of Giving by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Train Coming by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Not Moving by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Chicken Licken by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


West Street World Cup Decorations by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


World Cup Fever by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Looking Down On Smith by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Golden Spray by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Durban Beachfront - 21 June 2010 by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Smith Street by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Arresting by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Cool by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Lunch by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Durban City*

View From The Embassy by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


View From The Old Mutual Building by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


View From The Old Mutual Building by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


View From The Embassy by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


View From The Old Mutual Building by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


City Centre by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Mabhida Sunset by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Embassy by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Esplanade by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Durban*

Learning by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


View From Paradise Valley by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Durban Point by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Point by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Left by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Point by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Durban Point by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


Durban Point by Chris Bloom, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, very nice photos @Dr.Luay


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> For once again, very nice photos @Dr.Luay


Thank you @christos-greece ..


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Cape town*

cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


cape town - table mountain by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Johannesburg *

Johannesburg at night by donald brotherston, on Flickr


Johannesburg (21) by pelangio957, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Cape Town*

In The Clouds by graham_bart, on Flickr


Cape Town Lions Head_DSC5566j by master2018, on Flickr


The Giants by Antophotasia Cape Town, on Flickr


Cape Quarter by Antophotasia Cape Town, on Flickr


Cape Town MSC Opera_DSC5635j by master2018, on Flickr


The Fog by graham_bart, on Flickr


Cloudy day at the V&A Waterfront by berni.brain, on Flickr


V&A Cape Town by Barry Haynes, on Flickr


A Moment In Time by Julian Schroeder, on Flickr


Life's an Oyster @ V&A Waterfront by berni.brain, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Johannesburg*

*City of Johannesburg *

Johannesburg by Arpad Anderegg, on Flickr


Underpass by Baron von Fotosnappen, on Flickr


Montecasino Turning Circle at Night by marccrowther, on Flickr


Johannesburg by cja0201, on Flickr


Arts on Main Johannesburg by Ryan Paul James, on Flickr


Streets of Johannesburg by Arpad Anderegg, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

So beautiful country indeed.
Thank for posting such good pictures.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

skyscrapercity said:


> So beautiful country indeed.
> Thank for posting such good pictures.


Thanks @skyscrapercity .. 

*City of Johannesburg*

2012-04-02 at 15-29-11 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 15-33-36 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 18-59-08 by abankov, on Flickr


Café à la mode (avec vue) by Jean (tarkastad), on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 18-43-49 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 15-18-18 by abankov, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Johannesburg*

2012-04-02 at 19-00-03 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 18-59-21 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 15-18-43 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 18-57-23 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 19-13-30 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 19-10-24 by abankov, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great photos. :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the great photos.


Thanks @Linguine .. 

*City of Johannesburg*

2012-04-02 at 15-28-01 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 15-28-57 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 18-44-26 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 19-14-54 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 19-19-13 by abankov, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Johannesburg*

2012-04-02 at 18-53-09 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 18-48-57 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 19-08-42 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 19-12-17 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 19-13-53 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 15-05-56 by abankov, on Flickr


2012-04-02 at 14-57-08 by abankov, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Durban*

View from Moses Mabhida World Cup Stadium, Durban, South Africa by littledutchboy, on Flickr


Moses Mabhida World Cup Stadium, Durban, South Africa by littledutchboy, on Flickr


Moses Mabhida World Cup Stadium, Durban, South Africa by littledutchboy, on Flickr


Moses Mabhida World Cup Stadium, Durban, South Africa by littledutchboy, on Flickr


Pier, Umhlanga Rocks, Durban, South Africa by littledutchboy, on Flickr


Kings Park Stadium, Durban, South Africa by littledutchboy, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful country !!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Pretoria*

PTA2 by Roets, on Flickr


Downtown Pretoria, South Africa by crazy art2009, on Flickr


PTA6 by Roets, on Flickr


PTA1 by Roets, on Flickr


PTA3 by Roets, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Cape town*

199_Cape Town downtown street markets by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


198_Cape Town old bldgs 1 by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


126_Cape Town old and new 2 by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


201_Cape Town downtown restaurant by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

* City of Cape town*

118_Cape Town museum by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


116_Cape Town old and new by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


055_Cape Town night 1 by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


194_Cape Town Long Street by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Cape town*

200_Cape Town Greenmarket square by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


147_Cape Town port and city by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


115_Cape Town City Hall by bill.berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Durban*

durban beach and skyline by WITHIN the FRAME Photography(600 000 views thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Johannesburg*

Lunch with a view by abbobbotho, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Cape Town*

The Morning View by whats_ur_flava2000, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Cape Town*

Ferris Wheel by youngwarrior, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Cape Town*

2013-05-20_786 by bidimagic, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*City of Cape Town*

The Waterfront by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------

